# My puppy's Coat



## PaperFriend (Mar 20, 2014)

I just wanted to see what you thought about my puppy Max and his coat. It seems a little more fluffier than the other puppies. He is 9 1/2 weeks old and his ears went up today.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cute! Looks like a normal stock coat to me. Usually ear floofs will ell if the puppy is coated or not.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Gator. May have a slightly heavier coat, but a stock coat.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable! :wub: Looks like a stock coat to me as well


----------



## PaperFriend (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome, thanks everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

